# Betta never hides



## dcbat2072 (Jul 27, 2010)

Question-

I have a 5.5 gallon tank and my betta tends to swim on the right side of the tank. He also has several hiding places, one being a skull and the other being a treasure chest that he can swim inside. He tends to stay outside. Is this normal, and do bettas tend to favor one side of the tank over the other? The water is heated to 80 degrees and it's very clean. Thanks.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Not hiding is pretty normal. The only time my bettas hide is when I try to scoop them up with a net.

do you have a filter in your tank? If so, is it possible it is to strong, and your betta is avoiding it by staying away from it?


----------



## dcbat2072 (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't have a filter but my betta swims back and forth in the back of the tank...is that normal?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Sounds like he is glass surfing. Glass surfing is almost like an OCD of bettas, it's not exactly a healthy mental thing. Try moving some ornaments around a bit, and have one against the glass to try and distrupt his course of constant movement. Getting live or silk plants and putting them where he likes to try and glass surf might help to stop his habit.


----------



## dcbat2072 (Jul 27, 2010)

So it's a pretty normal behavior for bettas? Will he evventually stop u think?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

It's not normal, or very healthy. But, it isn't unheard of. He might eventually stop, but if he doesn't soon, you might want to try moving things around like I suggested.


----------

